# Vinyl siding blew partially off - should we cover it for now? Is $1,900 right to fix?



## Vexion (Feb 23, 2016)

We had a big windstorm last weekend that knocked about a quarter of the vinyl siding off one side of our house. (I'd post a picture but it's requiring I make a post before I post a link...)

I must have called ten contractors, but only one has come out so far to even give us a quote. Rain is coming. Should we risk climbing up with some plastic sheeting or something and covering it up? There's no house wrap, only plywood. Also, our extension ladder is 25' and won't reach to the exposed plywood. We'd have to go on the roof, from the front of the house, and staple plastic to the shingles, then drape it down to cover and staple to the remaining vinyl.

Finally, the contractor quoted us $1,900 to replace the missing siding, and $3,000 to redo the whole wall. Is this about right? We have a $1,500 deductible on our insurance so it's almost not worth opening a claim.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

By the time that he sets up pump jacks and equipment, even small jobs aren't cheap. 

Without knowing how much square footage is there or what is required, its impossible to tell.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Since the new siding will be difficult to match to the ols AND since there is no house wrap, I'd call the insurance company ASAP. Also, since you can't get it covered or repaired in time to prevent more damage then you may be responsible if you don't call them. They do this all the time and if needed THEY will call someone out to drape plastic or a canvas over the damaged area.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really need that picture.
Somethings really wrong with that install if there's house wrap and the sidings blown off.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

And, if you get a wild hair to risk you life, stapling plastic to the roof will most likely tear off in a mild breeze.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think I'd be too concerned with the siding being off and rain on the way, w/o a proper housewrap and detailing the sheating has probably been getting wet for years already. Vinyl siding is notorious for allowing water to leak behind it. At least now it can dry out quicker when it does get wet.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If the flashing on any windows is exposed at the top then the rain may run right in. I agree the lack of the house wrap is not good, but leaving the plywood and remaining siding is a half exposed condition is worse, especially when the wind is blowing. You definitely want to avoid the water getting into the wall assembly.

Bud


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm going to buck the trend and say a rain or two won't hurt the plywood. 
I am also going to suggest you think long and hard about calling your insurance company. 
Google up "when should I make a claim in my homeowners insurance" or some such version and start reading. 
If it were me whether I did the $1900 or the $3000 I would not call my insurance company.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They posted a picture on another web site.
It's the whole area under the gables, and it's OSB not plywood, and there is no house wrap as they mentioned.
In the picture it also looked like several places where the siding was buckled up on the remaining lower part of the wall like it was nailed to tight to the wall.
To do this right all the siding should come off, sheathing wrapped with house wrap then reinstall the siding.
There's no good excuse and nothing good going to come out of just reinstalling that siding with no wrap under it.


----------

